# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Slection enregistrement presque identique

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

J'ai des lignes d'enregistrement identiques partout  l'exception de trois champs 
- Le type
- Le plan comptable
- Identifiant unique



Il est courant que ce sont des enregistrements de TYP_0=1  (ou PLAN_0="PCG") qui existent et qu'il n'existe pas de mme enregistrement de TYP_0=2

Mais je voudrais mettre une condition dans la slection d'enregistrements, pour ne pas afficher l'enregistrement de TYP_0=1 (ou PLAN_0="PCG") lorsque les deux enregistrements existent ou bien lorsque l'enregistrement de TYP_0=2 existe.

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Remerciements cordiales

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

il y a fort peu de chance que tu puisses le faire dans la slection d'enregistrement. La requte SQL analyse ligne par ligne, donc si tu as par hazard les enregistrements qui se suivent, le SQL ne saura pas  la lecture du premier ce qui va arriver dans le second. Il te va falloir faire un filtre au niveau des affichages

----------


## James Daniel

Comment faire un filtre sur les affichages ?
J'ai vu les options sur les sections et supprimer les lignes vides ... mais ce n'est pas le cas.

J'ai vu aussi des options de formules sur les sections ... c'est peut-tre l ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Est ce que tu t'en es sorti ?

----------


## GaelleH

Il est possible de ne slectionner que les enregistrements dont le TYP_0 est maximal pour chaque NUM_0 en utilisant la formule de slection de groupe (menu: Rapport>Formules de slection>Groupe) dans laquelle on a le droit de mettre des fonction agrgats.

exemple : 



```
({table.TYP_0} = maximum({table.TYP_0},{table.NUM_0}))
```

----------


## James Daniel

Luc Chivas > J'ai d utiliser une vue, ce que je ne voulais pas faire depuis le dbut

----------


## luc_chivas

la solution de Gaelle me paraissait bien, as tu essay ?

----------

